# 2-14 yr olds boys missing heading from Jupiter to Bahamas??



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...ng-florida-coast-offer-100-000-reward-n398606

That seems a little over-ambitious


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Boat was found 60 miles out


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

West End, Bahamas is ~ 55 miles E of Jupiter/Palm Beach. Lots make the run when it's flat. NOT 14 yrs olds in a 19', tho. Doesn't sound good.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I've been following this since yesterday morning. One of the boys classmates posted about it on The Hull Truth asking boaters to keep an eye out for them on the east coast. There are still a lot of unknowns about their intentions, but it's a very sad deal. The coast guard and volunteers are still covering a lot of water. I hope for the best.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

prayers for these young boysâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sending up a prayer for those boys right now. +48 hours in the water in open ocean. It's not looking good.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Online says Joe Namath lives next door and helped with a reward money offering. I have never navigated those water, but had a distant cousin that spoke of running to the Bahamas in a larger CC. I remember him saying it was tough once you got into that gulf stream. That is a small boat to make that trip though, probably recovery at this point unfortunately, but for the record " Lord have mercy on thee, for those in peril on the sea"


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was listening to the news this morning, and locals said the weather was horrid that day. Very high winds, strong seas, etc. I can't understand how anybody in their right mind would run offshore in a 19' boat in that kind of weather, 14 y/o or not.

I do hope the boys are found. I know that trip is a pretty common one from the Jupiter area, but not in bad weather in a 19' boat.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

What kind of parents let their 14 yo kids go offshore by themselves.......SMH


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

^^^ ... not sure blaming the parents has anything to do with anything here. In fact, that their parents taught them how to properly operate the boat and how to fish is a hell of a lot more than MOST parents do now days - my guess, they were raised the way they should have been.

Problem is - same as their first car - once your kids get out of your sight, there isn't much you can do except hope for the best. Who's to say there were allowed offshore by themselves or even TOLD their parents what they were going to do ... ?

"Mom, Dad, were headed into the bay for the afternoon." - DONE, straight offshore. You don't know. If I had a dollar for every time I ended up somewhere OTHER than where I told my parents I was going, I'd have ... a whole ****ton of dollars ... !

Maybe we should keep it to prayers and best wishes until they're found before we start flaming who to blame.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

I have a question. Is it legal for a kid (14yr old) to run a boat offshore by himself?
Would parent of the boat owner get sued by other kid's parent?
The reason I ask is my 12yr old nephew wants to run the boat by himself but his dad says ... "wait until you are 18". Lol


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a good college buddy that lives in Jupiter and makes that run all the time in his 34' boat. He said there's no way he would take the chance in a 19'.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Praying for a good outcome.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers sent for the boys.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up for these boys


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> What kind of parents let their 14 yo kids go offshore by themselves.......SMH


They weren't allowed outside of the inlet. Of course, boys will be boys.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

They bought a $100 of gas. Probably only about 20 gallons at the dock. 

Boat was found 60 miles out. Prob ran outa gas in poor weather.

Gross speculation on my part


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> ^^^ ... not sure blaming the parents has anything to do with anything here. In fact, that their parents taught them how to properly operate the boat and how to fish is a hell of a lot more than MOST parents do now days - my guess, they were raised the way they should have been.
> 
> Problem is - same as their first car - once your kids get out of your sight, there isn't much you can do except hope for the best. Who's to say there were allowed offshore by themselves or even TOLD their parents what they were going to do ... ?
> 
> ...


Agreed! Been there done stuff similar at 12 or younger.
Prayers


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Sounds to me like they broke down, and the gulfstream took the boat way north of their intended destination.
"Korniloff said the boys had a floatable cooler in the boat, and that the cover of the four-stroke Yamaha engine was missing when the vessel was found." Still holding out some hope for them, but...


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

The ocean and the bay are two different animals. 

Prayers sent. I've been keeping track of the story since it broke, but time isn't on their side.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Prayers sent. Teenagers do foolish things, many of us were just lucky.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not gonna have a happy ending...:frown:


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Not gonna have a happy ending...:frown:


This should be a lesson to all boaters young and old. Mother nature shows no mercy and nobody should underestimate her power especially in open seas. God have mercy these two boys I hope there's a miracle story coming soon.

My older brother once got stuck in a sewage hole 30 ft below the ground for 4 days nobody knew where he was we all thought he was dead. Well a search team found him on their very last run of the 2 day search... Had he been down there 5 more hours he would have died from kidney failure. I'm praying for a survival story from these two young men. There's always hope


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Not gonna have a happy ending...:frown:


i agree.....

the boys may be native to the area and at home in the water, but actually having to survive out there.... without the boat.... is a whole another level.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I once visited with a guy about teenagers and the dumb things they do, he mentioned he lived in Florida, had a sailboat. His teenager, avid sailor, asked if he could take some friend sailing, to the next town down the coast.

Next call he got was from the Bahamas, weather had turned bad and they were (thank God) afraid to make the trip back.

God help the boys and their parents.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Not looking good, but still hoping they are found. Remember those 3 missing boaters off the Texas coast and found by Eddie Yaklin, after Coast Guard called off search. That was quite spectacular and fortunate and maybe will happen with the two boys. They should reopen snapper season for a few days and get a lot of boats out in that area.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

They have been found ! Alive !


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you have a link or any details?


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

cloudfishing said:


> They have been found ! Alive !


 Booyeah! Prayers answered for a lot of folks. 
Made my night!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

cloudfishing said:


> They have been found ! Alive !


wow what a miracle please tell where we can read the story


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

The Coast Guard says:
The search-and-rescue efforts remain active and ongoing.
Previous reports of the search being suspended were inaccurate.
*Images of a wire stating the boys were found alive are a hoax.*
The Coast Guard has covered nearly 40,000 nautical miles in the search.
A volunteer pilot found more debris about 10 miles off Sebastian Inlet.

http://www.mynews13.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2015/7/29/boat_of_missing_teen.html


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Where are you seeing this?


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Steven H said:


> Online says Joe Namath lives next door and helped with a reward money offering. I have never navigated those water, but had a distant cousin that spoke of running to the Bahamas in a larger CC. I remember him saying it was tough once you got into that gulf stream. That is a small boat to make that trip though, probably recovery at this point unfortunately, but for the record " Lord have mercy on thee, for those in peril on the sea"


Amen X2. I lived in West Palm Beach growing up and I had a couple buddies (we were in 9th grade at the time) that took one of their father's boat to the Bahamas' more than once - by themselves (22' dual outs). My folks (probably wisely) wouldn't let me go with them. All this to say it's not to unusual in that area for such opportunities to present themselves. Scott and Jimmy made it back every time; fishing and surfing (off Eleuthra; spelling?).

But what I've read of the weather forecast it's hard to imagine a loving and responsible parent (aka: DAD) allowing them that run. But by the grace of God it could be any of us...


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

COME ON! Have they been found? I haven't heard that. I saw from the corner of my eye the "Bu-ya" or whatever it was as I posted the above. Have they been found?


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Surf Rodder said:


> COME ON! Have they been found? I haven't heard that. I saw from the corner of my eye the "Bu-ya" or whatever it was as I posted the above. Have they been found?


No, they have not been found.


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

No they have not been found. I saw a news headline today on social media that read "two boys lost at sea found". I started reading the article and it said they were found of the shoe of n. Carolina. I thought, this can't be right. Then I scrolled to the top and saw the date of the article was several years ago. Seams someone found this article, resurrected it and posted throughout social media. Many, like me, only read the title and it wasn't until I clicked on it and started that I realized it was an old story.

Long short of it is, they are still lost at sea on day 6.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Surf Rodder said:


> COME ON! Have they been found? I haven't heard that. I saw from the corner of my eye the "Bu-ya" or whatever it was as I posted the above. Have they been found?


Sorry for the Booyeah. I read Seaboes post #19 and erroneously that the boys had been rescued. 
Wish I'd have gone to sleep after reading that now.........


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

dan_wrider said:


> Sorry for the Booyeah. I read Seaboes post #19 and erroneously that the boys had been rescued.
> Wish I'd have gone to sleep after reading that now.........


Brother no need to apologize to him or anyone . I'm emotional as you about this. miracles can and do happen. We all want to hear they're found safe
very bad. my hopes are still hoping.
More prayers.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Myself, a Physician, and a RN were discussing this yesterday in the lunch room. Later in the day the RN called me to let me know the boys were found 100 miles from where the boat was found and they were both alive and well. She was so excited about this I just played along. If this were the case it would be all over the headlines. Here is the latest that I can find...

http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/29/us/florida-missing-teens-boat/index.html


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Myself, a Physician, and a RN were discussing this yesterday in the lunch room. Later in the day the RN called me to let me know the boys were found 100 miles from where the boat was found and they were both alive and well. She was so excited about this I just played along. If this were the case it would be all over the headlines. Here is the latest that I can find...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/29/us/florida-missing-teens-boat/index.html


What she heard/saw was probably the story from several years ago that resurfaced & was recirculated about teens being found adrift. In people's knee jerk reaction of wanting good news, the original date of the story was overlooked.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Something has been seen floating by a weather bouy cam. Unsure what it is. CG is on its way. There is a Facebook group started that has 165k followers. Man I hope these kids are found safe.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SR-113 (Jun 23, 2015)

It's sad to see this. When I was in high school in 2006 one of my best friends was lost at sea out of Galveston. Yall might remember that. His name was Austin Childs and it's a very weird coincidence that one of the missing 14 year olds is named Austin as well. Gave me chill bumps when I saw the news about those two boys. At this point is very very not likely they will be found at all alive or passed away. The search area now is the entire east coast of Florida. God be with their families and with them if they are still alive.


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.4238903523550.2166716.1014388181&type=1


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Prayers sent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

angelsm Have witnessed true miracles in the past...Godspeed! :fish:


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

Let's hope they are alive. Chances are extremely slim but it has to make people other than me realize how truly small our problems in life are. From a fellow 2cool fisherman and boater - Hang in there boys...godspeed! All of us on the Texas Coast are rooting for you. Hang in there.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Just reported that the Coast Guard will suspend the search at dusk tonight.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Prayers going up for these boys.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*lost*

Wonder why the hell they didn`t stay with the boat always been told got a floating boat stay with it.Probably didn`t have their life jackets on and so on and so on. Hope they find some body, but chances aren`t that good that far out.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

saltwaterjunky said:


> Wonder why the hell they didn`t stay with the boat always been told got a floating boat stay with it.Probably didn`t have their life jackets on and so on and so on. Hope they find some body, but chances aren`t that good that far out.


I'm thinking the only way they leave that boat is if they were physically unable to hold on (injury of some sort) or if they saw some land and made a swim for it.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I'm thinking the only way they leave that boat is if they were physically unable to hold on (injury of some sort) or if they saw some land and made a swim for it.


Good point about the possibility of seeing land. There are a group of islands south of the Bahamas (but well shy of it) that we used to boat to. The one in particular was (is) called Elliott Key. My dad would pilot his 18' deep-V Stamas for an hour or so - some times I'd water ski a while (and I remember my mom getting taken out by a school of flying fish while on skis heading that direction). But, again, that was out of Hollywood, not WPB. If those precious young men got into trouble in the Gulf Stream thev've been carried well north by now. And no one can swim to shore if they're in the Gulf Stream when they hit the water I don't care to what shore. "LORD, we're praying for a miracle that will bring YOU glory."


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Surf Rodder said:


> Good point about the possibility of seeing land. There are a group of islands south of the Bahamas (but well shy of it) that we used to boat to. The one in particular was (is) called Elliott Key. My dad would pilot his 18' deep-V Stamas for an hour or so - some times I'd water ski a while (and I remember my mom getting taken out by a school of flying fish while on skis heading that direction). But, again, that was out of Hollywood, not WPB. If those precious young men got into trouble in the Gulf Stream thev've been carried well north by now. And no one can swim to shore if they're in the Gulf Stream when they hit the water I don't care to what shore. "LORD, we're praying for a miracle that will bring YOU glory."


That is part of what I worry about. Distance across water in a whole lot harder to judge than on land.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Been 7 days now...they can go weeks without food..but four days is about the max for anybody without water...

Praying hard for the boys...but losing hope....

"_You can go 100 hours without drinking at an average temperature outdoors," Claude Piantadosi of Duke University told Fox. "__If itâ€™s cooler, you can go a little longer. If you are exposed to direct sunlight, itâ€™s less."_ 

​


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Been 7 days now...they can go weeks without food..but four days is about the max for anybody without water...
> 
> Praying hard for the boys...but losing hope....
> 
> ...


They had a couple of storms I hope they were able to collect freshwater somehow. The outcome looks grim. I hope I am wrong.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2015...arch-for-missing-Florida-teens/1981438953720/

It's been two weeks now. I just hope they can find these kids and let the family's have some closure.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Boat found:

http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/23/world/florida-missing-teens-boat/index.html


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

*Video of the boys leaving the inlet*

http://abcnews.go.com/US/video-shows-florida-teens-leaving-inlet-day-missing/story?id=38775770


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like the kids shouldn't have gone offshore, even though that's a pretty decent boat and motor. But there is lots of fine snook fishing in protected waters in Jupiter, many miles of it. The jetties are short and narrow, but lots of snook. And the public surf pier a mile south has great fishing. And about six miles up the beach, the best Spanish mackerel winter fishing on the entire Atlantic coast. Although you need to anchor 100 yards off the beach, they're a little too far out there for wadefishing.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

When I was that age I was running all over Trinity Bay in a 16 foot jon boat with a 35 Evinrude. No cell phone, no GPS, and no compass....Growing up right on the bay, it was like a great adventure being able to do that. Luckily nothing bad ever happened.

Sad what happened to these two Boys, and I'm sure when they left out they had a "great adventure" on their minds also.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That's a pretty big rig for youngsters. We had a 12-foot Gibson v-bottom jonboat with a 5-horse Evinrude. Even crossed Sabine Lake with it, once. Camped out a few times and kept the mosquitos happy. Got in a jam a couple of times, but always made it home. Good to stay inshore and learn the ropes for a few years, before trying the jetties and beyond.


----------



## Hawg (Aug 28, 2011)

Battery switch was off in the video?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> That's a pretty big rig for youngsters. We had a 12-foot Gibson v-bottom jonboat with a 5-horse Evinrude. Even crossed Sabine Lake with it, once. Camped out a few times and kept the mosquitos happy. Got in a jam a couple of times, but always made it home. Good to stay inshore and learn the ropes for a few years, before trying the jetties and beyond.


14' flat bottom John boat here with a 9.5 hp evinrude. 6 gal fuel tank lasted us all day.


----------

